# Hertz Ribbons



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

HERTZ /

if you need help in buying let me know


----------



## Shadowmarx (Feb 12, 2012)

LOL I can't read Japanese....
What the price on'em??? US


starboy869 said:


> HERTZ /
> 
> if you need help in buying let me know


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

About $128.00

Chuck


----------



## Shadowmarx (Feb 12, 2012)

Man alwayz wanted to try them out.. If i hadn't spent so much on audio this week I pick'em up....
Thx....


stereo_luver said:


> About $128.00
> 
> Chuck


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

Not mine btw. 

Google translate can translate web pages.

You would have to contact a reshipper. Google search 'japan auction bidding'


I find japan has a better collection of used sq high end gear for sale. 
I know of a few tru/abyss, milberts, etc for sale. A deal considering most usa/eur people are still charging 2008 prices for there stuff.


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

hmmm.... are those tweeters? That sure would be easier to mount in the RV vs conventional tweeters... if that's what they are.

LOVED the Infinity Emit tweeters from the 90's.......


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

Yes the format is a ribbon tweeter.


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

The seller of those Hertz ribbons is based in Korea and is actually a very nice lady . I have done business with her and everything went smoothly.


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

love to snag them but I just worry about how I would cross them over & for that matter where to mount them in the RV. Not sure I want to spend the money on going active with alpine's imprint (I think pxa-h100) & all that stuff......


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm interested, how in the world do you order them though?


----------

